# learning Materials



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

The ABC and XYZ of Bee Culture

http://www.amazon.com/ABC-Xyz-Bee-Culture-Encyclopedia/dp/0936028017

Got mine for $20 used at a hole in the wall bookstore. I have the 1990 edition as pictured. You might also find a local bee group/club to join in your area.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Or your public lib.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Learning to be a beekeeper is like learning to play Poker .... You learn quicker with money in the game!

I don't have a lot of experience but I would suggest reading everything and remember it's a very local thing!


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

But don't bet the farm because beginners luck is not particularly reliable.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Complete Idiot's Guide to Beekeeping by Dean Stiglitz and The Practical Beekeeper by Michael Bush. 

Both these guys are to be found around here from time to time.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

jrbbees said:


> Or your public lib.


haha yes the library. That's where I got all my first learning materials. I bought abc xyz but i first found it and many other good books and a few videos on beekeeping at the library. I completely forgot about that


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

First, get some honey bees. I don't produce honey, the bees do. I simply harvest it.


----------

